# URGENT Found One Day Old Baby Wood Pigeon But What to Feed Him ?



## -JeddyGirl- (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone....

This Is very urgent....

i have found a one day old baby wood pigeon but i dont no what to feed him i really need to no else this pidges gona die plzz hurry

plz i would hate for this pidge to die si tiny and samll and hungr7y plz help


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please put the baby on heating pad set on low, with towel in between. Put the baby in a box in a room with subdued lighting and quiet without a lot of traffic coming thru. Make sure there are no drafts on it.

Are you in England? We have several rehabbers there and they have handled woodies, perhaps they can help. Please let us know your exact location.

Woodies are easily stressed, as I have learned, so the less stress the better.

Basic steps to sving a birds life.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

hand feeding hatchlings:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedingrecipesinfo.htm


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

This is info on feeding the squab that i got from another member you shall need to buy a formlua like Macmilk go to a pet store and hopefuly they'll have some formula sorry but this is all i know. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15236

By: pdpbison 
Matriarch 


> Just get a regular soft-rubber people-baby Nipple, the kind used for Baby Bottles...
> 
> And, with Scizzors, cut off the bottom small end...about 5/8ths of an inch worth. This makes a very nice soft little Cup for tiny Beaks to eat from.
> 
> ...


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Jeddygirl

Please follow Treesa's links and advice for the pigeon for the moment. I have privately e-mailed two memebers in the UK who have experience with Woodpigeons.

Can you advise where you are located?

Tania


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello, please don't panic! First let him warm up.

Did his parents manage to feed him at all? That will have given him a good start.

THis is a link to how to feed pigeons from day one, it was written by one of our UK moderators.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm
Can you let us know where you are?

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you have a heat pad, pl follow Treesa's suggestion. If not, baby should be kept warm on a hot water bottle covered with towel. If you have a low wattage heat lamp, even better.

**Any pigeon raisers know if parents with young babies would 'adopt' another? **

I personally have not had to deal with a baby that young, I'mafraid...

Have you ever crop-fed birds with a syringe and tube, and have the necessary equipment?

You know how baby pigeons feed by putting their beaks in the mouth of the parent? This can be simulated with a cut-off syringe. Please look at

http://community.webshots.com/user/cyro51

and go to "Feeding Techniques :- Syringe and Balloon Method" 

For this you will need baby bird rearing formula (like Kaytee Exact for all baby birds) or something similar.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

If you have a baby the same age being fed by parents you could swap them over for a single meal. You have to be careful though, to ensure that the parents are still feeding pigeon milk rather than seeds .

I have had apair of feral pigeons feeding a baby woodie.

Cynthia


----------

